# Englishman Avoids Getting Whomped



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 22, 2009)

I found this amusing; an English visitor to the Far East during the early 1800's fails to understand what certainly appears to be a demonstration of eastern martial arts, and believes that he can come to no harm.  Funny - I suspect the man he puts down was simply too polite to kick his butt for him.

The Chinese As They Are



> THE CHINESE AS THEY ARE;
> THEIR MORAL AND SOCIAL CHARACTER, MANNERS, CUSTOMS, LANGUAGE, REMARKS ON THEIR ARTS AND SCIENCES, MEDICAL SKILL, EXTENT OF MISSIONARY ENTERPRISE, ETC.
> BY G. TRADESCENT LAY, ESQ.
> 1843
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I found this amusing; an English visitor to the Far East during the early 1800's fails to understand what certainly appears to be a demonstration of eastern martial arts, and believes that he can come to no harm.  Funny - I suspect the man he puts down was simply too polite to kick his butt for him.
> 
> The Chinese As They Are


This is funny and makes one wish the author's ego was enough to say "ah, I'll take this little bloke on" and have his *** handed to him. How little did he know. :lol:


----------



## myusername (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL! It looks like slagging off TMA's is nothing new then! It is a pity that the modern day youtube commentors who enjoy trash-talking TMA's aren't so eloquent!


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 22, 2009)

The guy sounds like a regular tough guy to me.  Elequent or whatever, i'm sure he could have found a decent challenge in china if he actually tried to look for trouble or teachings.  Seems more like a case of the typical victorian attitude of 'field studies'(adopted by the rest of the western world), where the socalled civilized westerner would observe the socalled wild natives of some exotic land-usually without making the effort to actually understand the truly bigger picture.  Such reports would later form the basis of opinions for the bulk of the masses back home, that did not have the chance to travel.


j


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> The guy sounds like a regular tough guy to me.  Elequent or whatever, i'm sure he could have found a decent challenge in china if he actually tried to look for trouble or teachings.  Seems more like a case of the typical victorian attitude of 'field studies'(adopted by the rest of the western world), where the socalled civilized westerner would observe the socalled wild natives of some exotic land-usually without making the effort to actually understand the truly bigger picture.  Such reports would later form the basis of opinions for the bulk of the masses back home, that did not have the chance to travel.
> 
> 
> j


Thusly Stereotyping is born.


----------

